# Rats need rehoming in South Carolina :(



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I regretfully have to rehome two of my rats. My brother was fine with my rodents before I moved in with him, but he dislikes the rats (The usual... they scare him. They spread diseases... blah blah blah... ). Well I refused to get rid of all of my rats, because they are like my children just like his dog is like his. But I have agreed to rehome two out of my five. :/ Luckily I only have to put up with my bossy brother until the apartment lease is up in January. 

One is a gray bareback rat with a white head spot; she has black eyes and is 5 months old. She is sweet, but a little shy. It takes her a bit longer to get used to a new person. The best way to get her to warm up to you is to feed her cheerios, unsalted almonds or unsalted peanuts in shells.

The other is a ruby eyed white. She is 4 months old. She is not shy in the least and has never bitten or even nibbled. If you don't like her because of her ruby eyes then you're missing out! Her mother is a jumbo rat so she is slightly larger than the 5 month old.

I have them posted on craigslist, but I'd much rather find them a home from here since I'd know they'd be going to rat lovers.

Here is a picture of the two girls. They're in a bin because I put them in there to clean out their cages and I decided to snap a few pictures.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh they're going to be very confused indeed when they lose all of their friends.

Are you willing to ship them or are you looking for someone in the area? Just for the sake of anyone glancing over the thread. Also, are they spayed or not?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I know and I'm really upset about having to rehome any of them... :/ My brother has been really frustrating ever since I moved in with him under a month ago.

I'd prefer to find someone kind of in my area since I'm not really sure about shipping and how to go about that or the cost of it. I'm willing to meet someone halfway with driving and such. And they are not spayed.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Just have too sat this your brother isn't a very nice person. How would he feel if he needed too rehome his dog... Makes me angry


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love too take them but I don't have a car atm


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I know and I'm really upset about having to rehome any of them... :/ My brother has been really frustrating ever since I moved in with him under a month ago.
> 
> I'd prefer to find someone kind of in my area since I'm not really sure about shipping and how to go about that or the cost of it. I'm willing to meet someone halfway with driving and such. And they are not spayed.


Is there any way he can be convinced to let you keep them?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Sadly no. I've already argued with him quite a bit on the subject. :l 

I actually did bring up that they are like my children just like his dog is like his, and he said he understands but I have too many and it would be different if I just had one. But rats are like chocolate bars... You can't just have one! D:


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

You _can't _have just one. I mean, my situation aside (taking in an abandoned baby who's too young to have a social life just yet) there's really no excuse for keeping a rat alone unless they _really _are stressed out by other rats and just simply *don't *want the company. If they're in a cage or a room all to themselves and not bothering him, then what does it matter the amount? It's not like you have 200. I've got friends with eight ferrets and _that's _a catastrophe waiting to happen.

Sigh... Well, I'm fairly far north of you and currently unprepared to take on any more rats than I have but both of the girls are gorgeous and I hope you find a suitable home for them. Be wary of folks on craigslist. Make sure if you talk to anyone on craigslist about them that you ask for photos of their home and even go to see it if you can wrangle it. Make sure they don't have reptiles they intend to feed them to or medical experiments they'll sell them into. D:


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm aware that rats can't live alone. That was just a silly example that I wanted to use. However, my brother . I'm not going to only have one rat. I have five currently. All females. I would never keep any rodent alone unless it were one of the few that actually like to live alone like Syrian hamsters and such.


----------

